# How to get a rumen going and keeping your goat alive until it does



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

So I'm looking for information about how to get a rumen going if it ever shuts down, and treating a goat supportively until it gets going again.
I KNow :
Vit b
probiotics

should fluids and electrolytes be given orally ( with tube if needed) or all done sub-q? Cud -stealing- when is it indicated?
How exactly do you implant a cud after you've stolen some from a healthy animal?
How about meds to get the gut going-- any available? either vet or OTC

How do you get them through until their rumen gets going-- what about CD anti-toxin??

thanks, Susie


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I can only share what I did when one of my does rumen shut down. Miracle had hypocalcemia a couple years ago. The calcium, propylene glycol, B complex and probios kept her alive but her temp wasn't staying up and she hardly ate anything. I could not hear any rumen sounds. One night, in desperation, I stole a cud from another goat. What I did was fished a little from the goat and put it in her mouth. The next morning, her temp was back up and she started eating hay. I kept up with the meds a few more days. Today, she's a healthy doe. Kathie


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

Not all probiotics are equal. I always have Fastrac Gel on hand. Nothing is like it.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

old dominion said:


> Not all probiotics are equal. I always have Fastrac Gel on hand. Nothing is like it.


Really i did not know that-- where do you buy it?
thanks!


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

You can order it from Jeffers or you may be able to get it at the feed store.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have always used CHR Hansen Bio Systems: Probios Powder 180D 
It is so easy to use by either sprinkle over their food or mix with water and syringe or even in baby bottles.
Not messy and works.


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

So where do you find that?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I get it at the feed store but think jeffers has it. and
http://www.cattlestore.com/p-232-chr-hansen-bio-systems-probios-powder-180d.aspx


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

So other than a cud transplant and vit b and probiotics-- propylene glycol? Sub-q fluids-- pretty much is that it? Nutri-drench??
Does Reglan get the rumen going? I know the Vet used it on my cow... ? I just want to be prepeared if I ever run into it again 

thanks


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK guess I am dumb here but what is the propylene glycol for ?? 
In fact I really don't understand the why of this whole discussion, Sorry


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry 
I was asking what to do if your goat quits eating.



Susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK well that doesn't necessarily mean that they rumen has shut down. I have been raising goats over 10 years and have never had one get sick enough for their rumen to shut down. Not that I know it can't happen, but am a firm believer that in general you can get a goat back to eating without all this worry. It is a rare occasion that you'll have one completely shut down. Yep hypocalcimia or milk fever can do this but if treated properly and right away with injectable cmpk and fluids this isn't going to happen. 
Personally I would be at a total loss if I ever had to steal a cud and transfer it to a goat that sick. It would be a case where the vet would just have to come out to my house or I would have to put the goat down. Sorry I know that sounds crude but I can do most anything but draw blood (I let Theresa do that) and steal cuds.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The biggy is to use prevention. Don't make sudden feed changes. Do everything you can to make sure your goats have no way into the feed room period. Do as little oral medicating as you can, which includes propolyne glycol which does a number on the rumen. And nutra drench is nothing more than propolyn glycol with a very few vitamins and minerals added in. Vicki


----------

